# The Forums that should be scrapped?



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

*Show & shine*: It gets very little traffic and people routinely ignore it and post their pics on the two main forums. Does it really have a place?

*The powder room. *Waste of space, no?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

disagree with removing show n shine.

agree with the powder room though...... i never use it :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> disagree with removing show n shine.
> 
> agree with the powder room though...... i never use it :roll:


A forum you don't use?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> *Show & shine*


Disagree. For the majority that use it properly, it is a very useful section.



qooqiiu said:


> *The powder room. *Waste of space, no?


Fully agree.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Yer, agree about powder room-completely purposeless
cheers
jon


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

What about turning the powder room into a room that is totally without moderation [smiley=idea.gif]

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wasn't that all the forums last year ?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Something on similar lines yes. A bit of bloody freedom!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

problem with freedom is that some people will abuse it :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

How profound :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MK1 section. :twisted:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Toshiba said:


> MK1 section. :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so tempted to say that but couldn't possibly in my position :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


funny but appears to be more posts on MK1 section these days now Kev has not bought a new TT :wink:

MK2 appears to have slowed down, is it they are
boring [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

skiwhiz said:


> is it they are
> boring [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


no, more exclusive you will find and a lot less likely to break ( normally)


----------



## rapid172 (Mar 28, 2009)

think they should have a "spotted" section, where we can post about tt's we have spotted to see if its anyones on here

and a faults and problems section, that would get alot of junk out the mk1 forum

just a thought


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > *Show & shine*
> ...


Onlt because you never open the doors to the powder room, Kevin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> a lot less likely to break ( normally)


I'll speak to you when your TT has done 166k miles :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> MK2 appears to have slowed down, is it they are
> boring :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Maybe we just dont get exceited about moving from a corsa to a 15yr old TT that you can now get 2k for under the scrappage deal or feel the need to aks how to cover it in mods or green undercar lighting and alike :wink:

MKIIers are more pro-active and dont need to ask so many q's and dont have so many faults with thier cars..
Or maybe its the fact the 10million MKIs got made and its a volume game?

You KNOW you'd kill for one!

here fishy fishy fishy......


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol @ fishy fish fishy

I think most mk2ers are scared of destroying thier warranty.

You sticking with the TTS now tosh or moving on again? Just read the article in AbsoluTTe, was you wasn't it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine's chip'd so i cant be bothered about that paper thing, but in general i'd agree with you.
I'd 'guess' about' half of the S's on here are chip'd which surprised me. Nothing against mod's, but some are def not for the better (IMO)

Yeah i wrote that - I must have been in a sensible mood for 5mins.
I'm on pills to stop those kinds of episodes these days.

RS, i did place an order for one - but ive just come back from working away in the US for 5 weeks and it looks like it could be a frequent thing. So i don't think I'm going through with it. And if I'm honest i don't "feel" it represents value for money. Lots of nice cars for that money - chip'd it would be good im sure!

Hope u enjoyed the read - tried to keep it light-hearted and informative, but its only my thoughts.
I'd be tempted to keep a qS as a spare.


----------

